# "Stale NFS file handle" - even though I don't do NFS [SOLVED

## Napalm Llama

Well I'm getting this curious error on my server - apparently I have a "stale NFS file handle", whatever that is, and I can't delete it.

```
muttley ~ # ls -ail /root/var/temp/log/apache2/

ls: cannot access /root/var/temp/log/apache2/.error_log.WYfwWB: Stale NFS file handle

total 49036

197134 drwxr-xr-x  2 apache apache     4096 Nov 13 01:10 .

114698 drwxr-xr-x 15 root   root       4096 Nov 13 01:10 ..

442408 -?????????  ? ?      ?             ?            ? .error_log.WYfwWB

484664 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root          0 Sep  2 23:45 .keep_www-servers_apache-2

484665 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root   24074093 Nov 12 14:08 access_log

484666 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root   26061230 Nov 12 15:44 error_log

484667 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root          0 Feb 19  2008 ssl_access_log

484668 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root        456 Feb 19  2008 ssl_error_log

484669 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root          0 Feb 19  2008 ssl_request_log
```

My kernel has no NFS built in, and there is no NFS server running.  The filesystem is ext3 if that helps at all.  I tried searching the forums and lots came up, but I didn't find anything helpful.

Any ideas?

----------

## gentoo_ram

Wow, maybe some kind of directory corruption/disk error?  Doesn't look good.  I would run fsck on that filesystem.  Any I/O errors in dmesg for that device?

----------

## Robert Dongers

I had a similar problem. The solution was to run fsck.[fstype] -f.

----------

## Napalm Llama

dmesg doesn't show any errors.

I'll fsck it next time I get the chance, but it's the root filesystem of my server... might be a while.

----------

## Napalm Llama

fsck'd, fixed, deleted, solved.

Cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## johnisevil

I'm getting these errors when doing an emerge --sync.  What's the proper way to run fsck on RAID1?

----------

## Napalm Llama

Same way you'd run fsck on anything else, except RAID volumes show up as eg. /dev/md0 rather than sda or hda.  Just look at the output of `df` or the contents of /etc/fstab to figure out what device your filesystem resides on.

----------

## johnisevil

The best way that I found was to boot from the livecd, reactivate my arrays using:

```
mdadm --assemble /dev/md1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

mdadm --assemble /dev/md2 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2

mdadm --assemble /dev/md3 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3

mdadm --assemble /dev/md4 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4
```

Then run:

```
fsck.ext3 -f /dev/md#
```

That seemed to have solved the problem for me.[/code]

----------

## Clad in Sky

 *Robert Dongers wrote:*   

> I had a similar problem. The solution was to run fsck.[fstype] -f.

 

That did it for me, thank you.

I thought I'd have to install Gentoo yet agai - or worse, get a new HDD.

----------

